# Request for comments: My weight Loss Plan



## rowingdude (Jan 13, 2007)

The man.. The Shizzam … The Weight Loss Plan

So, I am sitting her e at 12:30am and I have finally decided to take action. I won’t give  you a bunch of crap to read so, it’s brief.

Objectives
 •	Eat more quality foods
 •	Exercise more
 •	Maintain or gain muscle mass
 •	Sleep more

Now, as of writing this, I have no girlfriend.. so horizontal workouts are sadly out of the question. So, I am going to rely on equipment I have here. My equipment list is as follows:

•	Concept 2 rowing machine
•	Running shoes
•	Lemond Road bike
•	College Gym
•	Punching Bag

Since I have no real discipline regarding nutrition and sticking with a workout plan, the following plan is loose at best. Let’s begin.
 Note:  While on this plan, I regularly consume a beverage called Sobe Power, this may inhibit my overall fat loss.

1)	Week One
 a)	Nutrition for week one
  i)	Wake up should be around 8am, at which time two whole eggs and a toasted English muffin are to be consumed with a glass of Simply Orange no-pulp orange juice. Also, I will take my multi-vitamins.
  ii)	Lunch will be a MetRX protein shake
  iii)	Dinner will be a meat dish, bed time will be around 12am. 

 b)	Exercise plan for week one
  i)	Upon waking, before breakfast (but after my shower), I am to Erg (row) 2000m at a pace of 2:00/500 or faster. Approximately it’ll take eight minutes if I crap out. After erging, I will consume breakfast and either go to class or drive out to 108th Ave (hill course) and jog as far as I can, then walk the remainder of the distance. The rowing will be every morning, the jogging will be every other morning. Jogging maybe supplemented with longer runs (and more painful runs) at and around Reed’s Lake. 

  ii)	Toward the middle afternoon, I plan on performing two ‘rounds’ of boxing with the punching bag. These will be full power, fast, and fun punches for 2x3:00. After I release my anger, I shall go for a leisurely bicycle ride (weather permitting).

 2)	Week Two

a)	If I haven’t crapped out yet, week two is going to be a little more strenuous. Week two starts out with a change of meal plan: Each workout is to be followed with the consumption of 16oz of fat free milk combined with “MuscleMilk”. So, what this looks like is this:

i)	Wake up
ii)	Erg 2500m (we are advancing 500m/week)
iii)	Run
iv)	Consume MuscleMilk shake with breakfast
v)	Class/social life/or work
vi)	Box/Bike
vii)	Protein Shake
viii)	Social life
ix)	Dinner
x)	Bed


3)	Week Three


a)	Hopefully, I’ll still be going strong at this point. Here are the planned changes for week 3
i)	Wake up (6:45am)
ii)	Erg 3000m
iii)	Run/walk
iv)	Consume shake & breakfast
v)	box/bike
vi)	Shake for lunch
vii)	Social life/or work
viii)	Dinner
ix)	Bed


4)	Week 4

a)	I chose Week 4 to implement a strength workout for two reasons: 
  i)	  I am most likely to stick with it now
  ii)	  I have an aerobic base

b)	The strength plan should go something like so:

(1)	Monday: Squats, Dead lifts, Cleans
(2)	Tuesday: Pull-ups, bench press, curls, tricep extensions, and ab work
(3)	Wednesday: Squats, hyper extensions, calf raises, anterior/medial/dorsal bilateral shoulder raises
(4)	Thursday:  Snatches, chest fly, dead-lifts
(5)	Friday: Bench Press, curls, ab work, and tricep extensions

c)	The normal aerobic agenda will remain in swing:

i)	Wake up
ii)	Erg 4000m (If I feel good, I’ll go for 5000m)
iii)	Jog 
iv)	Have breakfast/shake
v)	Box/bike
vi)	Lunch
vii)	Life
viii)	Dinner
ix)	Sleep


Okay, I’ll stop at four weeks and re-evaluate. Feel free to comment!


----------



## Big A (Jan 14, 2007)

This is the most efficient fat loss plan (ignore the drug info):
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1157

Compare it to your and make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## rowingdude (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Big A.

While the PM workouts will be an issue, I'll order clen, T3, and other Synthetek drugs... then start this thing when they arrive.


----------

